# Professional Photo Album Publishing



## Scout (Nov 15, 2009)

I was at a photo expo today and saw some professional photo books at a booth and they looked amazing. They were hardcover and had very stiff pages. The company on the back was "bind design". I can't seem to find a website for them and they exactly the type of books I want to create. 

What print service do you use for your books? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very likely a self-published book. Find any good printer service and tell them what you want. Then be prepared to pay.


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2009)

Most places that print photographs have them in one quality level or another.

You can look here.

Or

I have used Mpix and Millers before.


----------



## Scout (Nov 15, 2009)

Um thanks for the great help... I did google it and no real life experiences or recomendations were listed. Funny huh? All the websites I found did not give a clear page type ie paper or more cardboard like.


----------



## damonb (Nov 16, 2009)

I've heard good things about Lulu. I've ordered a personal photobook (Soft cover) from qoop before.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2009)

There are many, many companies that will create custom albums & photo books for you.  Many of them will only sell to professionals though...you actually have to apply to be a customer.

AsukaBook USA - Custom Coffee Table Quality Art Books
Art Leather - Home
Bon Match Albums - Buy Custom Photo Albums - Self Mount and Flush Mount Albums
Collages.net - Total Workflow and Printing Solution
Finao Online - Home
Professional Photography Studio Software
Graphistudio - Home
TAP: Official Photo Packaging Website

You might also check out some local professional labs and see what they offer.


----------



## Scout (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, thanks Big Mike! That will give me a lot to look through! 

One more question...Is there a name for this type of book? Is it a flush mount album?


----------

